# My 10 Best Movies



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Lawrence of Arabia

The Wild Bunch

The Hill

African Queen

Aliens

Bridge over the River Kwai

Citizen Kane

As Good as it Gets

Shane

Point Blank(Lee Marvin)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This has made me think Griff!

Number 1 for me is Casablanca .... the other 9 are in no particular order and if you asked me next week would probably slightly different.

Casablanca

On The Waterfront

2001, A Space Odyssey

Dirty Harry

The Third Man

Saturday Night And Sunday Morning

From Here To Eternity

The French Connection

The Long Good Friday

Get Carter


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Some cool films in that lot Griff and John.

I too love casablanca.

I'd have a hard time coming up with a list though.

The usual suspects and Seven would be on it along with Star Wars (the real 1st one which is now the 4th).

But some modern stuff like Shrek, Toy Story etc which being a parent you cannot avoid would make the list as well.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

My list, for now









Blade Runner

Silent Running

Leon

Star Wars (episode 4)

LOTR(all three count as one)

Jungle Book

Loganâ€™s Run

The Italian Job (the original)

A Shot in the Dark

Fantasia


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There are a lot of really great films listed already here I`m not too sure what my top ten would be but it would have to include some of Akira Kurosawa`s films such as;

The Seven Samurai

The Hidden Fortress

The Bad Sleep Well (maybe?)

Stanley Kubricks;

Dr Strangelove

2001

also

Bladerunner

Rosengrantz and Guildenstern are Dead

Casablanca

The Italian Job (1969)

Ok that is 10 but there are others which could easily go in


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Assuming we are all going to the same desert island and you lot are already bringing:

Seven Samurai

Blade Runner

Brazil

2001: A Space Odyssey

LOTR

This is my list, in no particular order:

Buckaroo Banzai

Unforgiven

The Beast

Breaker Morant

Band of Brothers

Alien

Outlaw Josey Wales

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

High Fidelity

Mediterraneo

How's that for a dodgy answer







It kills me to leave "The Godfather" off









I should say these are my *favorite* films. Not that they're not _great_ films (i.e. all the elements of a great film are present), but my list of "Ten Best" movies might be slightly different.

I'd like to put a Marx Bros. film on my list, but I can't pick just one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

forgot Jumanji I love that film!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Mac said:



> I`m not too sure what my top ten would be but it would have to include some of Akira Kurosawa`s films such as;
> 
> The Seven Samurai
> 
> ...


Cool. I watched Throne of Blood a few weeks ago. Superb retelling of Macbeth. Rashomon is on my list for the weekend. Yojimbo is also good - this is the one that was remade as A Fistful of Dollars with Clint Eastwood.

My current Top 10 (in no particular order and subject to constant change







):

Apocalypse Now

Whatever Happened to Baby Jane

Ring (Hideo Nakata's original Japanese version)

Faust (F.W. Murnau's 1926 version)

LOTR (all three as chrisb said)

The Andromeda Strain

The Haunting (Robert Wise 1963 original version)

Akira

Das Boot

Twelve Angry Men

Night of the Hunter should be in there somewhere too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hell ... if we are going to a desert island Colin I want to bring:

Pretty Woman

Basic Instinct

9 1/2 Weeks

Barbed Wire


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Is the Barbed Wire to keep you in or us out?

Oh, you mean Barb Wire


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Great topic..









In no real order..

1) Leon

2) The Odd Angry Shot

3) Heart Break Ridge

4) Das Boot

5) Resevoir Dogs

6) Fletch

7) The Life of Brian

8) The Fifth Element

9) Day of the Jackal, (original)

10) Marathon Man

Best

Rich.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

In no order and none of this arty-farty stuff for me







:

Jackie Brown

As Good As It Gets

Get Carter (caine)

Aliens

Metropolis

Seven

The Shinning

Body Heat

Roxanne

Matrix

In The Heat of the Night










Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Blast














Due being reminded of more great films my twin brother _*HCam*_























Wants to also mention;

Band Of brothers,

LOTR (all 3)

Saving Private Ryan,

Forrest Gump,

Das Boot (full length in German)

The Forbidden Planet

The Day The Earth Stood Still

Star Wars ( the original 3)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo`s Nest

Much Ado about Nothing (sorry







)

Also;

Any number of Clint Eastwood westerns


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Also;
> 
> Any number of Clint Eastwood westerns
> 
> ...


We could do a top ten of those


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Forgot Shawshank Redemption (the onl film I've ever seen that I thought was better than the book)

Pulp Fiction

A few Hitchcock but especiall Rear Window and N by NW

Life of Brian and Holy Grail

Great Escape and the 1st Italian Job

Blade Runner RS's directors cut version, so cool!

Deliverance

and the committments for the sound track!

Told you 10 was impossible still loads I can't think of just now.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Top 10 films _not_ to take to a desert island:

Battle Royale

Lord of the Flies

Hell in the Pacific

Papillon

Birdman of Alcatraz

Castaway

Swiss Family Robinson

Robinson Crusoe

The Most Dangerous Game (aka The Hounds of Zaroff)

Slave Girls from Beyond Infinity

OK, maybe we could allow the last one


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

r1ch said:


> Great topic..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Rich. Heartbreak Ridge was very close for me, but since I AM Gunny Tom Highway, I don't really need the movie







And since I know Fletch by heart, I thought I'd leave it behind









One I forgot: "Once Were Warriors" Not sure who I'm booting out of my top ten to fit, but I got to have it. Probably Alien


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've never heard of that last one!







Love the title even though there isn't a beyond infinity is there?









Found this on IMDB

Lovely and resourceful Daria and Tisa escape a space gulag only to crash land on a nearby world where a guy in tight pants named Zed is playing The Most Dangerous Game. Zed turns the girls and another guest loose in his jungle preserve to serve as the prey in a mad hunt. Armed only with knives and their wits, the girls must battle their way accross the jungle to a hidden arms cache before Zed catches and kills them.

Sounds perfect to me!







Must look it up next time I'm in blockbusters


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Some good movie taste on here







Not many squillion pound blockbusters thank god









I love films, my top 10 probably changes week to week, weirdly I prefer foreign films, the short sub titles make the words seem so much more important to me.









1. The Northeners.

2. Women on the edge of a nervous breakdown.

3. Abel.

4. The Green Ray.

5. Jules et Jim.

6. The Lacemaker.

7. Talk to Her.

8. Night of the Hunter.

9. Kes.

10. Two Lane Blacktop

My number 1 silly film is "Psychomania" with Nicky Henson and (I think) Beryl Reid, it is a stupid unintentionally hilarious horror movie, anyone remember that?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Quick scan of the video cover to whet your appetite


















It's really a terrible film, but quite amusing. The plot is a direct lift from _The Most Dangerous Game_ of 1932 with Fay Wray and Robert Armstrong.

MarkF - Two Lane Blacktop







Never really worked out the meaning of the end of the film when the celluloid burns on the projector. Does the car crash? Or is it some highbrow statement about the futility of the "American Dream" or life on the road







I just like it for the cars (and Warren Oates' performance







); I could listen to that Chevy all day


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My top ten at the moment - liable (and likely) to change and these are in no particular order:

1. The Matrix

2. Ghost Dog: The Way Of The Samurai

3. The Replacement Killers

4. Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon

5. Leon

6. Alien (the 1st one)

7. Pulp Fiction

8. Shawshank Redemption (seen it loads of times just can't get sick of it)

9. Lord Of The Rings Trilogy (puts the epic in epic)

10. Pitch Black

On another day I'd probably include some or all of these:

Bladerunner

Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within (if only because the computer generated animation is stunning)

Jaws

Se7en

Aliens

Shrek

Wild Bunch

Trainspotting

2001: A Space Odyssey

Das Boot

Starship Troopers (if only for the mindlessness and gore of it)

The deer Hunter

Apocalypse Now

Platoon

Green Mile

I could go on and on and on and on .................... the list is endless really


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Any one seen a film called Cold Dog Soup?

It wouldn`t be in my favourites but it was _ unusual_


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

In no particular and is usually subject to change but there are a few that never leave the top ten.

Once Upon a time in the west

The Warriors

Dawn of the Dead

Heat

Seven Samurai

Rear Window

Carlito's Way

The Thing

Taxi Driver

A Clockwork Orange

It's actually quite good to see that someone hasn't started moaning about people's choices.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I must say that Carpenters The Thing was a stunning piece of Sci Fi horror.

Bloody excellent film

the thing


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

Sci-fi and horror back then was a diffrent thing. Now its about the simple fact of scaring people with shocks. But then it had an adgenda, it wasn't simply shlock. These films presented horrors far more scary than zombies and monsters, these were just the vessel the real frights were carried in. These films were amazing, intricately crafted films. I think todays horror and sci-fi, have given it a bad name because the filmmaking is over looked for simple scares.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Look closer said:


> Sci-fi and horror back then was a diffrent thing. Now its about the simple fact of scaring people with shocks. But then it had an adgenda, it wasn't simply shlock. These films presented horrors far more scary than zombies and monsters, these were just the vessel the real frights were carried in. These films were amazing, intricately crafted films. I think todays horror and sci-fi, have given it a bad name because the filmmaking is over looked for simple scares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, that's why nowadays I concentrate generally on Japanese/Korean movies and Hollywood pre-1940's


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> MarkF - Two Lane Blacktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to think that that was it, the end, they died and their dreams died too.









I love that movie, 5% dialogue and 95% nothing







You have to think.









You are right, Warren Oates was superb and was again in "Bring me the head of Alfredo Garcia" Top film indeed.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Dead right about Bring me the head of Alfredo Garcia.

Superb film and acting

I'll never forget the tragic telling of The Elephant Man, and John Hurts's portrayal


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, just for fun, here's a _little_ film quiz for you.

A friend of mine and I love to discuss films in the pub and a while back we decided to test each other's knowledge with 100 questions. In the end I only came up with 65 but, be warned, they're _not_ easy although you should all get some









Get it H E R E


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I think I got about 10 (or so)


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

16, I believe.









Answers?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll post the answers tomorrow









I have to write them out again as I can't get to my original document from here









So, 10 and 16 eh! Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Some superb films there, mine in no particular order.

Gregorys Girl

Local Hero

The Green Mile

Brazil,

Bladerunner DC

One flew Over The Cuckoos nest

Mulholland Drive

Delicatessen

The Hunger - for one scene only !

Brighton Rock

Paul D


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Film quiz A N S W E R S


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Some nice choices already, my 10 faves have to be:

1. Blazing Saddles (The baked bean scene still kills me to this day)

2. Ronin (The most insane car chase ever + Jean Reno)

3. The Matrix (Say no more)

4. Aliens Directors Cut (Platoon meets Alien, can't fail)

5. Leon (Garl Oldman shines in this one + Jean Reno again)

6. Die Hard (The original and best IMHO)

7. The Crow (My fav "Goff" film)

8. Pulp Fiction (Funny, uncomfortable and has a watch in it)

9. Blade Runner Directors Cut (Amazing atmosphere, excellent adaptation)

10. Jackie Chan Armour of God (Outrageous stunts, near death experience for Mr Chan)


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

Just wrote them down as they came into my head. As you can imagine my tongue was in my cheek for some of them!

Goodfellas

Taxi Driver

Platoon

Alien

Psycho

American Beauty

Lord of the Rings (The latest one)

Terminator 2

Videodrome

Greyfriars Bobby

This is Spinal Tap

Martin


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I will not mention

Star Wars

Matrix

LOTR

Alien

Bladerunner and

Brazil... ok?









So a top 10 will look like

Trainspotting (teenagers with problems)

Jackie Brown (110th street mmm....)

Reservoir Dogs (the bloodiest ever)

Gia (best of Angelina)

Skycaptain (sexy eyepatch, cool action and special effects)

Underwolrd (creepy, sexy, thrilling)

Nikita (IMO, the best of Luc Besson. Anne Parillaud is perfect)

Amadeus (maybe the perfect film ever made?)

Eyes Wide Shut (excellent)

Le Pacte des Loups (Monica Bellucci as a secret spy/assassin, you cannot ask for more)

Kill Bill 1&2 (fighting chicks!)

............ I'll resume to this


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

Here are Ten More!

Near Dark

Metropolis

Predator (Uncut version)

Unforgiven

The outlaw Josey Wales

Blade Runner

The Stella street film

Triumph of the Will

The Deer Hunter

Mars Attacks!

Martin


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

SMOKE (HARVEY KEITEL)

DEADMAN (JIM JARMUSCH)

THE BIG LEBOWSKI

TRUE ROMANCE (ESPECIALLY THE SCENE WITH HOPPER AND WALKEN)

HEAT (MICHAEL MANN IS AN AMAZING DIRECTOR)

THE GODFATHER

CARLITOS WAY

ONE FLEW OVER THE CUKOOS NEST

CLOCKWORK ORANGE

THE VIRGIN SUICIDES (also lost in translation)

I could go on forever some of my fave films are comedies:

SEAN OF THE DEAD

STIR CRAZY

ANCHOR MAN LEGEND OF RON BURGUNDY (cracking film)

WITHNAIL AND I (ok not an out and out comedy)

PLANES TRAINS AND AUTOMOBILES

THERE'S SOMETHING ABOUT MARY

ROAD TRIP

AMERICAN PIE

UNCLE BUCK


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a new entry in my Top 10:

_A Tale of Two Sisters_

Absolute genius! Watch it now before the Hollywood re-make; apparently the rights have already been sold to Dreamworks!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I donâ€™t do this kind of thing, normally. But here goes.









Forbiden Planet. This film scared the **** out of me in 1959 when I saw the clips on TV at 5 years old.

The Day the Earth Stood still. Well, this cured the small minded amongst them didnâ€™t it? A power bigger than US? 1950â€™s angst. Very clever answer to the politicoâ€™s in our midst.









Dr Strangelove. Sellers was bosting!, shame he had poor health. Brilliant man, I loved his work. It summed the era up well.









Dune 1984, David Lynch. This has not been done better, honour and determination to defeat evil. Good story, well portrayed.

Fill in this space with a rant against the bad guys, we knew who they were then. But Iâ€™m not sure now.







Good job I know where the goal posts are.









I like heroâ€™s like Humphrey Bogart and the woman he married.

Bless her, I'd like to see her opinion of us.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I forgot "Groundhog Day"







...and no one else mentioned it


----------

